# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Pyetje per floket!

## Alize

Kam dy pyetje:

1. Per floket teper te thate, shume te dendur dhe te mbi-lyer cila eshte shampoja dhe kondicioneri me i pershatshem?
2. Cfare solucioni, kremi, eshte i keshillueshem per shtrirjen e flokeve me karakteristikat e mesiperme?

----------


## Mina

Per floket teper te thate duhet perdorur shampo e pershtatshme, pra shampo per floke te thate! Eshte e drejta jote te zgjedhesh firmen e preferuar! Pas larjes me kete shampo te keshilloj te vendosesh kondicioner me permbajtje silikoni, ne te gjithe gjatesine e flokut dhe nderkohe derisa te kesh perfunduar larjen e trupit, balsami ka bere zbutjen e flokut. Pas tharjes mund te perdoresh vaj flokesh per te ulur volumin por ky vaj nuk duhet te kete perberje te tjera si p.sh. xhele. 
Persa i perket shtrirjes se flokut, kjo realizohet vetem me furce dhe tharese tek parukjerja. Mos perdor shume solucione mbi floket e tu! Nje kliente qe e ka perdorur solucionin e shtrirjes se flokeve, pas nje trajtimi (lyerje, dekolorim fijesh) tregon qe floket e saj perfunduan ne dyshemene e permanentit. Per fat te mire vetem disa fije. Nese do te kishte bere dekolorim total te flokut, a e merr me mend se c`do te kishte ndodhur? Eshte mire te perdoresh produkte profesionale sepse kane garanci te plote dhe te keshilloj qe nese vendos te besh shtrirjen e flokeve me solucion permanenti, duhet t`ia besh te ditur patjeter parukieres kete fakt dhe mos tento te besh dekolorim kurre pas procesit te shtrirjes se flokeve me solucion!

----------


## Alize

super. Faleminderit shume Mina.

----------


## ChuChu

Mina, HELP!

Po bej javen ne plazh, dhe floket me kane dale komplet jashte kontrollit nga dielli, uji i kripur dhe larja e perditshme. Kam mbajtur kapele, shamira qe te evitoj diellin, e jam munduar te mos i laj perdite po prape jane bere si qime fshese (fshesa shqiptare madje) dhe freezy (s'di fjalen ne shqip)   :sarkastik:  

Si me keshillon ta mbroj flokun keto dite qe jam ketu, dhe si te cbej demin qe eshte bere?  :i ngrysur:  Flokun e kam normal, dmth jo te yndyrshem a te thate. 

Faleminderit.

----------


## Mina

Kuqe, te keshilloj te mos e lagesh flokun ne uje deti sepse e regj dhe behet i ashper. As ne dush nuk duhet ta lash shpesh (sidomos kur e ke normal ose te thate) sepse floku ka nevoje per yndyren e vet. Mund te perdoresh shampo cilesore per floke te thate. Pasi t'i lash me shampo duhet te vendosesh krem flokesh dhe me pas bej nje shplarje te mire. Mendoj se edhe nje maske do te te bente shume mire dhe perdoret pas shplarjes nga kremi. Thahet floku pjeserisht me peshqir dhe vendoset nje sasi e konsiderueshme maske flokesh me keratine. Krihet floku ne menyre qe te marre masken plotesisht dhe vendoset nje kapuc plastik ne koke. E mira eshte qe te qendrosh ne nje burim nxehtesie ne menyre qe maska te penetroje deri ne zemer te flokut. Mbahet per 15 minuta ne floke dhe shplahet mire. Gjate kesaj periudhe nuk duhet te besh trajtime te tjera ne floke. Kam pershtypjen se do t'i kesh floket te dekoloruar apo te lyer me ndonje boje te cilesise se dobet perderisa te eshte degraduar floku. Gjithsesi ka zgjidhje. Provoje dhe me thuaj. Pushime te mbara!

----------


## ChuChu

Faleminderit per pergjigjen. Problemi eshte se hajde te gjesh cilat shampo dhe maska jane efektive per problemin tim. Mgjte thanks.

Per kuriozitet, ke degjuar ndonjehere per Emu Oil? Po me tregonin dje qe mund te perdoret per cdo gje; krem per fytyren, kundra rrudhash, krem per trupin, per thembrat e kembes, per te zhdukur prerje/djegie te lekures, per eczeme, per floke, pra per cdo gje. Gruaja qe po me tregonte eshte 47 vjec dhe kishte lekuren e nje 20 vjecareje, si dhe ka pasur eczeme ne fytyre po i ishin zhdukur shenjat. Lekura e mire eshte dhe gjenetike i thashe (plus si pasoje e ushqimit te mire), po ajo ia dedikonte komplet perdorimit te ketij vaji. Ishte interesante. 

p.s. s'po bej reklame  :shkelje syri:

----------


## roza

interesante kjo puna e vajit kuqalashe...po e gjeta nuk e le pa provu. dmth ta provoj ke motra iher te shof cca efektesh ka ..pastaj ke mu.. ahahha :P

Mina kam edhe un problem me flokun dhe do te kerkoja  mendimin tend te lutem   :buzeqeshje: 
Jam 19 vjec, kam flok normal them jo shum te gjat (nja 5-6 gisht nenf qaf) dhe te drejta,as me indyr as te that por her pas here kam zbokth. kur perdor shampo kunder zbokthit rregullohen po nejse ky nuk esht problemi i vetem qe me shqetson. Me teper sepse mua floket me bien shum jasht mase dhe nuk mendoj se ka te bej me stinet sepse ka gati 4 vjet kjo pun. Kam perdorur lloje te ndryshme shamposh .per 2 muaj perdora dhe nji solucion per renien e flokut Silicum 44 e shoqeruar dhe me shampo cili mi permirsoi floket po sa ndalova kam prap te njejtin problem. Ndoshta ishte se un nuk e aplikoja rregullisht se pertoja ngaiher. ky solucioni kishte permbajtje uji dhe oksigjeni dhe ishte dhe pak i shtrenjt. e kam fjalen qe nuk kam len gje pa provu (pervec maskave te flokeve) dhe sot e ksaj dite kam te njejtin problem.

floku im duket si i vdekur . qimja esht shum e dobet dhe nuk esht e shtir e drejt por rri sikur i ke bo premanet...nuk e di si ta shpjegoj nuk rri e derdhur.... Un nuk i kam ly floket asnjeher dhe as nuk perdor tharse. te lulem nqse mund te me keshillosh sepse ndihem me te vertet shum keq. + qe me kan fillu te me dalin dhe thinja   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:  nja 2-3

flm shum mina qe e lexove shkrimin tim dhe me fal se e bona pak te gjat

----------


## Mina

Roza, per zbokthin e vetmja zgjidhje eshte te perdoresh shampo kunder zbokthit. 
Per floket qe bien mund te te them qe ky eshte proces fiziologjik dhe eshte normal pavaresisht se jane me te dukshem floket qe bien se sa ato qe dalin. Ki parasysh qe ne kete faze dalin floke te reja. Gjithsesi, meqenese se perben shqetesim mund te keshilloj te perdoresh shampon kunder renies te shoqeruar me nje pakete ampulash. Paketat kane 12 ose 24 ampula. Ato perdoren pas larjes dhe tharjes se pjesshme te flokeve. Zakonisht aplikohen ne sheshin e kokes dhe mbrapa. Masazhohet ampula per 15 minuta. Masazhi ndihmon ne qarkullimin e gjakut ne kete zone dhe ben te mundur perthithjen e ampules. 
Thinjat jane nje problem i pashmangshem qe mund te mbulohen vetem me lyerje.
Me ben pershtypje qe floku yt, ndonse i patrajtuar me bojra, nuk rri mire. Duhet te kesh parasysh qe floku perjeton gjendjet emotive dhe e paraqet dukshem stresin.

----------


## roza

flm shum mina

----------


## roza

Per kto ampulat kam degjuar vjet ne ver kur isha ne shqiperi dhe pyeta ne disa farmaci po nuk i kishin.  :i ngrysur:  A di gje Mina ca emri kan kto ne anglisht ose nji emer qe njifen internacionalisht qe te shof a ka dhe ktu neper farmaci ose nqse mund te mi pershkruash se si duket qe ti shof vet...
edhe nje her flm shum !

----------


## Mina

Mjafton te drejtohesh ne nje permanent dhe te pyesesh sepse emra ka shume. Ndoshta edhe ne nje farmaci. Ato vetem nje spjegim kane; trajtim kunder renies se flokeve.

----------


## Leandra

Me kane thene se te perdoresh mayo ne floket e thate eshte shume e dobishme, dhe biles kam vene re se shoh ndryshim tek floket e mi, i kam me thick se perpara.
Eshte e dobishme te vazhdoj ta perdor?

----------


## Mina

Cfar eshte mayo sepse eshte hera e pare qe e degjoj?

----------


## Larsus

Mayo-neze (Shkurtim nga anglishtja as used in usa)

ato te l'oreal me bejn derman mua

----------


## Leandra

Sic the ky me siper, eshte mayo i thone se gjati, mayonaise perdoret per hamburger dhe mban shume yndyre.

----------


## Mina

> Me kane thene se te perdoresh mayo ne floket e thate eshte shume e dobishme, dhe biles kam vene re se shoh ndryshim tek floket e mi, i kam me thick se perpara.
> Eshte e dobishme te vazhdoj ta perdor?


------------
Perderisa ndihesh mire, mund te vazhdosh ta perdoresh. Une nuk kam patur eksperience te pelqyeshme nga majoneza!

----------


## elda

Mina 
edhe une kam nje problem me foket .Floket  i kam shume te holla dhe i kam te drejta çmund te bej qe floket ti kem me te shendetshem dhe me te dendur?

----------


## Living in Vain

lol goca !  :buzeqeshje: 

Mina sikur te na jepje emra shamposh do na ndihmoje, sikur dhe per info.!

P.S - Per floket te thate, shume te dendur, me onde dhe te lyer cila eshte shampoja dhe kondicioneri me i pershatshem?

----------


## KaLTerSi

mayo ne floke? interesant se kisha degjuar ndonjehere.. 
flokun e kam te shendetshem ne pergjithesi dhe te dendur, i vetmi problem eshte se nganjehere me behet freezy por dhe kjo sipas kohes.
nejse, Aleate ti sikur doje ti shtoje cik volum flokut tend, provo kete teorine e mayos.

----------


## Reina

> Faleminderit per pergjigjen. Problemi eshte se hajde te gjesh cilat shampo dhe maska jane efektive per problemin tim. Mgjte thanks.
> 
> Per kuriozitet, ke degjuar ndonjehere per Emu Oil? Po me tregonin dje qe mund te perdoret per cdo gje; krem per fytyren, kundra rrudhash, krem per trupin, per thembrat e kembes, per te zhdukur prerje/djegie te lekures, per eczeme, per floke, pra per cdo gje. Gruaja qe po me tregonte eshte 47 vjec dhe kishte lekuren e nje 20 vjecareje, si dhe ka pasur eczeme ne fytyre po i ishin zhdukur shenjat. Lekura e mire eshte dhe gjenetike i thashe (plus si pasoje e ushqimit te mire), po ajo ia dedikonte komplet perdorimit te ketij vaji. Ishte interesante. 
> 
> p.s. s'po bej reklame


Ne fakt dhe e kam blere, mund te shkoni dhe tek herbalremedie.com kam dhe ca site te tjera ku mund te gjesh te gjitha llojet e vajit, me vone do ti postoj, Emu oil eshte fantastik si gjithashtu te gjithe vajrat e tjera.

Aleate e kam provuar dhe mayon biles si te thash ka ne supermarket kremra per floket qe permbajne mayo.

----------

